# Another sweet baby photo!!



## JenLavazza (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a sweet little baby I had a 3 month session with today!!  Isn't she a doll?!


----------



## mJs (Dec 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NorCalBa11er (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome shot!


----------



## kayhowell (Dec 21, 2009)

Her eyes are so beautiful, but that bow is a little overpowering IMO.  Just my two cents, great photo!


----------



## comasgirl (Dec 22, 2009)

kayhowell said:


> Her eyes are so beautiful, but that bow is a little overpowering IMO. Just my two cents, great photo!


 
i was going to say the same thing about the flower. The photo is great though, you nailed the eyes which is something I am still working on. Sweet little face


----------



## JenLavazza (Dec 22, 2009)

Really?  I LOVE, love, LOVE the flower!  I added it to add color...so you know it's a girl.  It's so big because I wanted the baby to seem so little and precious....like she is!  But like any art not everyone will agree.  Thanks for your comments though!!


----------

